# Serious networking problem! SOLVED

## sk8harddiefast

Hi! I finally made it to install my Gentoo with generic kernel for now. But I have a serious problem with network.

I have RTL8169 Ethernet card. But is not loading during boot.

I have configured /etc/conf.d/net with this options

```
config_eth0="192.168.1.18 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255"

routes_eth0="default via 192.168.1.1"
```

and

File /etc/resolv.conf

```
nameserver 192.168.1.1
```

Module is down because when I run

modprobe r8169 brink him up but I dont know how to put it on /etc/conf.d/modules to boot with the system.

Finaly ifconfig return this!!!:

http://s3.postimg.org/5ccj7edoj/IMG_20140211_203725.jpg

When I see ifconfig I feel that something is veeery wrong with my network!

Finally of course say that network is unreachable

----------

## lexflex

 *sk8harddiefast wrote:*   

> Hi! I finally made it to install my Gentoo with generic kernel for now. But I have a serious problem with network.
> 
> I have RTL8169 Ethernet card. But is not loading during boot.
> 
> I have configured /etc/conf.d/net with this options
> ...

 

Your screendump indicates your interface is called "enp4s4" ( the new naming scheme of udev, very confusing indeed).

However, you define eth0 (which does not exist in your case).

Can you try to either configure eth0 or enp4se manually ?

Maybe this thread helps:

https://forums-web1.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-958100-start-0.html

I switched to eudev to avoid all udev-problems with  the new version.

Alex.

----------

## sk8harddiefast

That means that I must change to this?

```
config_enp4s4="192.168.1.18 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255"

routes_enp4s4="default via 192.168.1.1"
```

Sorry I am completely noob. I have no idea what to do.

I have Asus P5K3 DELUXE WIFI EDITION with 2 embeded ethernet cards (Marvel, Realtek) and one wireless (also embeded).

In the future I want to bond my 2 wired but for now I just want to connect to internet just to set and learn the system.

PS. I was preferring eth0. Was more easy and readable

----------

## lexflex

 *sk8harddiefast wrote:*   

> That means that I must change to this?
> 
> ```
> config_enp4se="192.168.1.18 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255"
> 
> ...

 

Yes, I prefer eth0 too. 

So, I  guess  you can either change to using eudev ( which I found solved a lot of problems), or keep using udev using the new "predictable" networknames.

Is udev started?

( try using 

```
/etc/init.d/udev status
```

 )

If not start or restart manually:

```
/etc/init.d/udev restart
```

See also this: ( this gives you the new styled names if you do not want to switch to eudev)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-981570-highlight-enp.html

PS/edit: more reading

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-982584-highlight-eudev.html

----------

## sk8harddiefast

Ok. I fix it  :Smile: 

I delete net.eth0 and created a net.enp4s4 and put it to runlevel.

Now after reboot I can connect to internet with my static ip  :Smile: 

Thank you very much  :Smile: 

Just for the knowledje. How can I bond two ethernet cards?

----------

## lexflex

 *sk8harddiefast wrote:*   

> Ok. I fix it 
> 
> I delete net.eth0 and created a net.enp4s4 and put it to runlevel.
> 
> Now after reboot I can connect to internet with my static ip 
> ...

 

Good to hear it helped ! ( best mark this as 'solved')

What do you mean with "bonding" of cards? 

Do you want to use your computer as a central router/cache or something ( with one side being "internet" and the other "LAN"? ) 

Alex.

----------

## sk8harddiefast

Ok. I marked it as solved.

I want to bond my to ethernet cards to emulate a third ethernet card with static ip.

I have a NAS witch receive and send packets with link aggregation with 2 ethernet cards. And I want to do the same on my desktop too. Just to write faster on disks via network

----------

## lexflex

Ah, ok, I can't help you with that (never done something like that before).

So you better start a new topic with that specific question.....

----------

## sk8harddiefast

Ok. I am going to open a new threat with that when the time will come  :Smile: 

----------

## szatox

I'd try this http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=3#doc_chap6

good luck

----------

